# How often do you clean your Stove Pipe/Chimney?



## Greg123 (Nov 5, 2006)

I just finished cleaning my Stovepipe and Chimney and was wondering how often others clean there’s.

 I try and clean mine once every 2 to 3 weeks. I do it so often that I have a pretty good method developed which only takes me about 1 hour from start to finish.


----------



## Todd (Nov 5, 2006)

Why so often? Older pre EPA stove? I like to inspect and clean mine twice a year. Once in the middle of burning season just to see how things are going, and once spring has sprung at the end of burning season.


----------



## quads (Nov 5, 2006)

Once a month here.  Most of the time it doesn't really need it yet, but old stove so I like to be sure.


----------



## Greg123 (Nov 5, 2006)

Todd said:
			
		

> Why so often? Older pre EPA stove? I like to inspect and clean mine twice a year. Once in the middle of burning season just to see how things are going, and once spring has sprung at the end of burning season.



It's a new EPA stove, my setup up is just easy to clean so I figure why not. The class A is pretty clean and the stove pipe does get some soot build up within the three weeks.


----------



## ourhouse (Nov 5, 2006)

Once a year on mine and my dads, unless our wood is a little wet. Then 2 times a year.


----------



## AKFireMan (Nov 5, 2006)

Every tree months or so just because I'm paranoid..............never get any real buld up but it makes me feel better.


----------



## laynes69 (Nov 5, 2006)

I'll sweep every 2 to 3 months just to be safe. I'd rather over do it, than have a chimney fire.


----------



## Roospike (Nov 5, 2006)

Once a season , I cleaned it in the spring and tho it didnt need it i will clean it anyway and also break the top of the chimney and the stove down to clean every thing out , blow out the stove air inlets with computer compressed air.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 5, 2006)

I have always swept once a year. But now that I have the liners and don't have to move the stoves I will be doing it every couple of months until I get a track record on accumulation.


----------



## glassmanjpf (Nov 5, 2006)

I'll run the brushes just before I start burning in October (to get any visitors out who may have stopped in over the summer), then again in December, February and at the end of the season in March.  I can probabley go the whole season with only one cleaning but like everybody else...... better safe than sorry.


----------

